# Sig p226 elite .22lr?



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2010)

I was at the gun shop looking at getting the p226 when I saw one with a .22lr barrel. They said you get a coupon for $400, you can buy the barrel, slide, mags and spring for the .40 conversion. 

Now I have heard fo the .22lr conversion but never buying the .22 and going bigger conversions.

Anybody seen this before? It doesn' show up on sigs site.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

The 40 S&W caliber conversion (Two Step Caliber X-Change Kit) is listed on the Sig product page for the "P226 Classic 22" in the accessories section.

http://www.sigsauer.com/Products/ShowCatalogProductDetails.aspx?categoryid=7&productid=260


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2010)

I saw that conversion but didn't see an p226 elite being sold in .22lr. That's what prompted my question. It doesn't seem that you can purchase a p226 elite .22lr.

I could be wrong as I am new to this so..


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Did you see "Elite" on the slide or was it just on a tag?

The "Classic" is available with the "Elite" beaver tail. Take a look at the 360 view on the product page, it shows the beaver tail version of the Classic.

edit: found an AD on Gun Broker for the Classic that shows the beaver tail also. http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=157335215


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2010)

You know what, I'm not sure. I took for granted that the beaver tail only came on the elite models. They did say it was an elite but they could have assumed like I did. (assume= well you get the idea)

Thanks for the info. I loved firing the p226 and so did my wife. Now it's juts a matter of which one I am gonna get. Any benefit as far as the Elite to say the classic p226 or is it all just bells and whistles?


----------

